# RegOpenKeyEx error 5



## PatrickCarroll (Sep 27, 2009)

I was having trouble printing to my Brother brand Label Printer. I uninstalled the software and reinstalled it. Program installation appears successful, but when it gets to the driver install step I get a dialog box with the following error:

RegOpenKeyEx error! :5

I hit "Ok" and the error pops up again. Can't get it to go away, so I have to use the task manager to kill the installation. Any ideas on how to get the installation to complete?

Thx


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

PatrickCarroll said:


> RegOpenKeyEx error! :5
> 
> Thx


Hi Patrick . . . 

That error code = access violation.

Run the installation again - RIGHT-click on the setup.exe (not sure of the name) file and select "Run as Administrator".

See if that helps.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## PatrickCarroll (Sep 27, 2009)

Tried it. Unfortunately, same problem.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is the printer compatible with Vista?

How old is the driver/ installation pgm that you are using?

Is it on CD, DVD or did you download it? If so what site - provide link, please.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## PatrickCarroll (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok. Think it is fixed. Installed the latest software from the Brother web site and it seems to work now. Strange that it worked for almost a year with the older software version then suddently stopped. Thx.


----------

